# Difference between white and black heat emitters?



## MikeO233

Just wanting to see if anyone can give any indication as to the difference between white and black heat emitters, as most descriptions I see online for them are basically the same?

I have a 60w white one on my 18"x18"x18" and get perfect heat at the basking spot through to the floor.

I have a 100w black one on my 24"x18"x24" and I am struggling to bring it up to temperature - I thought (and the box would also suggest I am right) that it would be fine.

Find it odd that at that power that it is not bringing up the temp, which has got me wondering what the difference is between black/white, if any.

Thanks


----------



## mitsi

No difference, I use both and have no probkems temp wise.


----------



## MikeO233

Ok thanks - I thought as much. Looks like I need a 150w then


----------

